# some new things



## JBroida (Nov 2, 2011)

you'll be seeing these on the website pretty soon:
































You can see the full album here:
some new things


----------



## bprescot (Nov 2, 2011)

So... pretty soon is like... tomorrow?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 2, 2011)

store is closed tomorrow, but maybe... i have a turkey carving class for some local customers tomorrow, so i'll be there anyways


----------



## tk59 (Nov 3, 2011)

So what are we lookin' at?


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 3, 2011)

He's a tease, remember? He enjoys torturing us. That's why he's our friend...


----------



## tk59 (Nov 3, 2011)

unkajonet said:


> ...our friend...


Wow. Sounds like he's got you right where he wants you.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 3, 2011)

lol... you guys crack me up

the top knife is a zakuri 240mm blue super kurouchi wa-gyuto with ebony octagon handle and blonde horn... the second knife is a gesshin ginga 225mm sujihiki with a special black linen micarta handle (shaped differently than the regular handles) in white #2 at 61-62 hrc... and the third knife is the Gesshin ginga 210mm Western Suji (stainless at about 61 hrc)

we also have a lot of other new stuff on the way and in the works (this is the tease part  )


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 3, 2011)

Love the handle on the zakuri


----------



## wenus2 (Nov 3, 2011)

That 225 Suji is badass.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 3, 2011)

That's what I was thinking...


----------



## JBroida (Nov 3, 2011)

ran out of time today... products going up tomorrow when i get to work


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 3, 2011)

tk59 said:


> That's what I was thinking...


 
+1


----------



## JBroida (Nov 4, 2011)

ok... everything is up and with measurements (i also put up measurements for the zakuri 270mm kurouchi yanagiba)


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 4, 2011)

Someone buy that damn Zakuri gyuto. RIGHT THIS MINUTE. PLEASE.

Paging DwarvenChef, DwarvenChef to JKI stat.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 4, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> Someone buy that damn Zakuri gyuto. RIGHT THIS MINUTE. PLEASE.
> 
> Paging DwarvenChef, DwarvenChef to JKI stat.


 
He left the building screaming incomprehensibly...


----------



## bprescot (Nov 4, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> Someone buy that damn Zakuri gyuto. RIGHT THIS MINUTE. PLEASE.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 4, 2011)

Nicely done, good sir.


----------

